# any advice releasing a fish from a bridge...



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

a high dive would be a bit much from the destin bridge, may be a bit much for a big red...


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

You netted it to bring it up right? put it in the net to release it.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have seen some use a bucket with 30 feet of mono to lower it down like an elevator


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *jigslinger (3/4/2010)*You netted it to bring it up right? put it in the net to release it.




+1


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jigslinger (3/4/2010)*You netted it to bring it up right? put it in the net to release it.


YES! That is THE way to go (to do it RIGHT ;-) 

I've seen far too many go "SPLAT" and float away when they hit the water with less than a "perfect 10.0" entry :doh

Simply lower the red in the net back into the water,then raise and lower the net quickly to push water over the fish and through it's gills.

After a few minutes they will recover, turn upright and swim out on their own power.

THAT is a "good release" :bowdown


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

just wondering... i've never fished from a bridge....


----------

